# An Apology (I'm done.)



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I am done with the way I take care of this tank. Right now, though the wrasse is seemingly healthy, it still is harboring the same disease that killed all of my other fish, and I won't add another fish until I catch and quarantine it; which I won't be able to catch until my tank renovation.

More so, I'm done ignoring and second guessing all of the other experienced members here. I've just read every single one of my threads, and I am appalled at how much useful information I have ignored, be it stocking warnings, equipment recommendations, or medication ideas. Much too often, I read replies by me saying, "That's what I meant" when in reality, I had absolutely no idea. 

I formally apologize to Aquarium Tech, BV77, EMC7, Kay-bee, Loha, TOS, and College Reefer, among others. I thank this entire board for continual friendship, for helping and advising me, and most of all, for putting up with me.

And to Betta Man, I am sorry for putting you on my ignore list. You are no different than I as far as I am concerned. If I had been ignored by any of the aforementioned people, I would know nowhere near as much as do today, which is still extremely little. As of now, you will be off of my ignore list, and again, I am truly and deeply sorry.

Thank you again to this entire board for having me, and I look forward to many more years of learning and sharing among you! :fun:


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Well, it takes a big person to admit things and even bigger one to apologize. You didn't need to apologize to me, but if you feel you did, it is gratefully accepted. I have just gained alot of respect for you. Good to have you here.


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

Well.. if the wrasse if alone in that tank you might as well treat that tank and get rid of whatever may be hanging around in the water as well. Yes you will most likely have to cycle the tank again but at least it should be good to go after.

The one catch is if you need to use a copper treatment. This can have adverse effects on fish for years to come, and will certainly harm(probably kill) any invertabrates you put in there.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

There is no way I'm going to be able to get him out until I do a secret project. When I do though, it's going into an eight week quarantine. And I mean it this time. I have the medications, I have the tank, I just need to catch the fish.

And thanks BV77. I do feel that in many other threads, I always manage to somehow ignore your posts, and they are always very constructive. You are as educated as any of the more referenced members here and I don't think that I have ever given you enough credit or respect. Sorry, and thanks again.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I must have missed all the drama. I am just glad amends are being made.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't know squat about salt-water, so you are right to ignore me out of my sphere. 

That being said. Here's my advice. Get a piece of pvc just big enough for the target fish to hide in. Net the pipe out while the fish is sleeping, fish and all. Works for plecos, might be worth a shot.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

All right, I'll spill the beans on my secret project to explain why I'm waiting to try to catch the wrasse again. In a few weeks, I'm going to be upgrading to a 90 gallon and turn my 29 gallon QT tank into a sump. At the same time, my 44 gallon fresh water pentagon is being downsized into a 29 gallon long that my brother set up, so the 44 gallon is going to be my quarantine/rock holding tank for a little while during the transition. 

I can't get the 90 gallon until I get my paycheck from the summer job, and I can't use the 44 gallon as a QT until my brother's tank cycles. It's a delay, but I think that added tank volume, both in the QT and the DT will be beneficial to my fish and coral.

And EMC7, I feel like I ignored you as well in other threads, responding to Loha, for example, but completely skipping what you said. I don't think it is as bad as explaining away your advice, which I sort of just did above, but still. 

The PVC is an excellent idea (especially considering that wrasses will either sleep under the sand, or as mine does, inside small holes and crevices in the rock), but I just realized that there is no point in quarantining it with rocks from the diseased tank; so I either need a second quarantine tank (which I will NOT be permitted to do), or just to wait a little while longer for the upgrade to be finished.

Thanks for the PVC idea and inadvertently making me realize the QT with contaminated rocks will be a waste of time and medication!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

well dipwad...i don't think that i am going to let you apologize to me....
especially considering that you have not done anything that you would need to apologize for...there are folks here that are 20 times worse than you ever were....and i haven't seen a single one of them apologize.....not even for obvious screw ups and general stupidity...
you are a very bright young man..and you are learning.....there are at least 100 world authorities on here...don't listen to any of them...most of them are still wearin diapers..
i am glad that you are going to stick around and keep at it..cause you can't learn a damn thing if you just give up and walk away...
if you ever need anything , let me know..i will be happy to give you a hard time about it....lol
good luck catching the wrasse...and good luck on your secret project...i know it will be great..(probably black mollies in salt)


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

lohachata said:


> ...i know it will be great..(probably black mollies in salt)


buahahhahahahahhahah


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

"Especially considering that you have not done anything that you would need to apologize for..."

If you say so...

In general, you three were the ones that I felt I did need to apologize to, but not because you had been angry with me, but because I felt that I had been somehow unfair or disrespectful.

With CollegeReefer (MIA), Kay-bee, Aquarium Tech, and TOS, I had completley ignored their advise, time and time again. As of late, I thought I had been getting better at listening to them, but as I read through all of my threads, not even my posts, I saw that that was not the case at all. These four were trying to help me, but in my own ignorance, I wasn't allowing them to do so and was instead wasting their time. This is, as the name of the thread says, is what I'm done with.

Again, I thank the three of you for being so understanding, and to the other four of you, I do again apologize for continually ignoring your answers, asking the same questions over and over, and in general, just wasting your time. Thanks for your continuing help and friendliness, to *everyone* here.


And not black mollies, I'm thinking that the dalmatian mollies will be more like a dog; Otis isn't enough!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No need for apology; you did what most noobs do. I call it "Cycling the hobbyist."


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

TheOldSalt said:


> No need for apology; you did what most noobs do. I call it "Cycling the hobbyist."


Now that's a hilarious label. Funny stuff.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Regardless, thanks for putting up with my crap. :fun:


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks man! I did have some problems with my betta keeping!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Well, I'm glad you finally got it all sorted out! Congrats on spawning them BTW!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks! He ate the eggs got bloated and you know the rest! Very disappointing!


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Nothing to apologize for.
I think lohachata & TOS said it best.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You now sound like an old pro when you talk to newbs. They say you get punished for tormenting your parents by your kids. This is like that, the new newbs will hit you with everything you dished out. Remember how you started and be patient with them.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks EMC7. I don't know the anything more than the basics in FW, but I think I know those well enough!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I haven't noticed any of that action. Am I still considered a newb with 741 or so posts?


----------

